# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  RSI klachten

## arjenwashere

Beste lezer,

Zoals jullie aan de titel al kunnen lezen, heb ik last van RSI klachten en niet zon klein beetje ook, Er zijn wel meerdere mensen met RSI klachten, maar ik heb het naar een heel nieuw niveau weten te schoppen. Mijn leven bestaat nu uit het ontwijken van de computer, smartphone, tablet, rekenmachine, afstandsbediening en noem zo maar op. Ik zal beginnen bij het begin en ik hoop dat ik niet de enige op de wereld ben en dat er iemand is die mij raad kan geven.
Mijn klachten begonnen anderhalf jaar terug november 2013. Vanwege duizeligheidsklachten zat ik bij de huisarts. Deze constateert dat mijn nekspier wat gespannen is en stuurt mij door naar de fysiotherapeut om het wat los te maken. Hier begon voor mij de helse route waar ik nog steeds niet van weg ben. Na het masseren schoot mijn nek zo hevig in de kramp dat ik dacht dat ik dood ging. Het kostte mij enkele maanden om hier van te kunnen revalideren. Voorafgaande heb ik wel vaker last gehad van RSI klachten in arm en schouders maar die waren op dat moment allang weer verleden tijd.
Maar goed tot rond mei 2014 ging alles weer perfect. Ik kon de computer weer gebruiken, mn smartphone etc. Ook kon ik toen nog aan krachttraining doen.
Daarna begon de hel weer tijdens mijn examens voor de HAVO. Die periode heb ik weer veel op de computer gezeten om te leren en voor ontspanning. Ik voelde mijn nekspier weer gespannen worden en dacht dat dat wel weer bij zou trekken. Maar nee, tijdens mijn examen scheikunde werden de klachten zo hevig dat ik deze halverwege moest inleveren. Zonde!
Ik heb mijn sjaal weer uit de kast gepakt zoals ik deed in mijn vorige revalidatieproces en dacht dat ik een maandje nodig had om hier bovenop te komen. De klachten die ik tijdens mijn scheikunde examen had waren hele erg pijn in de nek, misselijkheid, extreme duizeligheid, hoofdpijn en vermoeidheid. Mijn sjaal om doen maakte mijn klachten minder, waarom weet ik niet. Versteviging? Of warmte, Joost mag het weten!
Maar goed, het is juni en ik zit weer volop in de manuele therapie (die slechts verlichtend effect geeft). Het is buiten 30 graden en deze jongen loopt met een sjaal om. Gelukkig kon de diclofenac die de huisarts mij gaf de pijn wat verlichten.
Duizeligheid en misselijkheid zijn lastig te bestrijden met pijnstillers en van het een kwam het ander doordat ik elke dag duizelig was raakte ik om de haverklap in paniek. Een lange vreselijke paniek aanval dat was juni voor mij. Dus pijn, paniek duizeligheid en de rest een goede combinatie voor een flinke lange depressie. Ik werd overgevoelig in die periode het ging ook nog eens uit met mijn vriendin en voor mijn gevoel was het gedaan met me. 
Even voor de goede orde: Ik kon toen nog wel mn smartphone gebruiken, dat probleem kwam later. 
In juli kon ik gelukkig mn sjaal weer afdoen. De rust en de warmte en de zomervakantie deed me goed. Eerlijk gezegd had ik zelf het idee dat mijn klachten over waren.
Te vroeg gejuicht.
In september 2014 begon ik met mijn HBO opleiding werktuigbouw. Of te wel veel computerwerk etc. De klachten kwamen al snel terug en na drie weken moest ik stoppen met deze opleiding. Ik ben toen snel met VWO begonnen om de computer grotendeels te kunnen ontwijken. Ik kwam weer terug bij de huisarts en die weet tot op heden geen raad met mijn klachten. Hij stuurt mij naar de revalidatiearts en die weet ook niet wat je eraan kunt doen. Revalidatiearts verwijst mij naar een manueel therapeut en zeg nou eerlijk als zelfs je arts geen raad weet dan is het toch snel gebeurd? 
En het kan nog erger..
Ik begon te merken dat ook het gebruik van mijn smartphone mijn klachten verergerde en tot op de dag van vandaag is het voor mij en voor iedereen in mijn omgeving een raadsel:
Hoe de f#ck kan je last krijgen van je nek door het gebruik van je mobiel?
Tot op heden heb ik daar geen antwoord op. Het is een beetje hetzelfde als de vraag: Hoe is het heelal ontstaan?
Het was 18 november en ik weet het nog als de dag van gister , ik heb mijn smartphone voor eens en voor altijd weggelegd. Ook het gebruik van een rekenmachine veroorzaakt klachten, wiskunde is dus een hel voor mij. Afgelopen winter was heel moeilijk. Geen contact met de buitenwereld, pijn en duizeligheid en paniek. Ik dacht mijn leven is voorbij
Gelukkig kwam er een stijgende lijn want het wegleggen van mijn smartphone zorgde voor minder pijn. Mijn moeder zorgde voor al mijn computerwerk voor school. Ik schrijf zij typt alles over. Ik heb nu een mobiel waarmee ik kan bellen en gebeld worden. Ik loop nu veel hard, ik heb nu niet meer elke dag pijn maar zo nu en dan. Ik ben tegenwoordig aan de eeuwige duizeligheid (die altijd gebleven is) gewend. 
Gelukkig ben ik niet meer depressief, ik heb mn draai weer een beetje gevonden en ben er grotendeels tevreden mee. Ik ben bezig met acupunctuur maar voor mn gevoel werkt dit ook niet. Op het moment gaat het dus wel prima alleen het aller vreemdste is: Ik kan nog steeds geen tablet, mobiel of pc gebruiken. Ook niet met een stickje want dan schiet mijn nekspier weer in de kramp. Schrijven kan ik wel. Het is zeer vervelend want bijna niemand geloofd het. Het is ook altijd erg vervelend om uit te leggen.
Mn nekspier voelt nog altijd gespannen aan, hardlopen doet goed. Krachttraining verergerd het. Vijf minuten mn mobiel of rekenmachine gebruiken brengt mij weer voor een week uit de rit. 
Heeft iemand hetzelfde? Weet iemand wat het is? Een ding is zeker: het IS er!
Ik hoop dat er iemand is die mij kan helpen met advies, een antwoord. Anders moet ik het later aan God vragen als ik in de hemel ben. 
Hartstikke bedankt voor jullie aandacht. Ik wacht met smart op een reactie.
Met vriendelijke groet, de 19 jarige Arjen.

----------

